# Car seat/booster seat for puppy



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

I am planning on our new puppy spending a lot of the afternoon with me in the car when I drop the kids off at their various lessons/activities. While I know ideally it is safer for him to be in a hard-sided kennel while in the car, realistically in my small town, distances are short, and I much prefer the idea of having him next to me in the front as my co-pilot  Any recommendations from anyone who uses a dog car seat? I have seen many on Amazon and am a bit overwhelmed by all the choices. Thanks.


----------



## Puzzle (Oct 17, 2015)

When Puzzle first came home I had a small crate for him and then when he outgrew it I bought a doggy car seat for him. Big waste of money. Not a lot bigger than the crate and when my children we in the back with him and he got excited he was able to climb out even though he was strapped in! Not good when you are driving and not safe either.

I have now got him a harness that attaches to the seat belt. It's a nice padded harness with a loop at the back for the seat belt to go through. If I strap him in and pull the seat belt tight he can move about a little to get comfy but not climb about.

I would go straight for a harness if I was starting again. I cover the car seat with his blanket so it is cosy and he just settles down and sleeps in the car.


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

I have a car booster seat for Sophie and I love it! More importantly, Sophie loves it too because she can see out the window. She loves to go with us whenever she can and we certainly enjoy taking her along. She is 9 months old now and I've had this booster seat for several months. It is not very big but she curls up to sleep in it on longer trips. 

She wears a harness and it attaches into the seat with a strap & clip. The seat has a pocket to store small items, leash, treats, poo bags. The seat hangs from the headrest and is also strapped around the lower area of the seat of my jeep. Sophie rides in the backseat and you would never know she was there, so interested in everything she never makes a peep. 

My mother in law has two small dogs and she bought a large booster seat that both dogs can ride in. I recommend them, wouldn't want to be without mine now.


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

This pic is from when I brought this seat home. You can see the strap that attaches to her harness. It is roomy enough for her and she just loves it.


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Looks like a great seat. Do you remember what brand it is? I was concerned about the puppy/dog climbing out but if the harness/leash can attach to the seatbelt to prevent that then I guess it isn't a worry.


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Heather,
This booster seat was made by MOD. The company is Modern Objects for Dogs. I found this at TJ Max and there are other brands very much like this one on Amazon. Hope this helps you.


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Alittlepoo said:


> Heather,
> This booster seat was made by MOD. The company is Modern Objects for Dogs. I found this at TJ Max and there are other brands very much like this one on Amazon. Hope this helps you.


Thanks! Went to TJ MAXX today and found one  My husband is making fun of me for buying it b/c we are still at least 4-5 months away from our puppy but I want to be ready- lol


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Awesome! I really love having mine. I've had a harness in the past for a Springer Spaniel and it was good, it hooked into the seatbelt. Sophie is so much smaller, the booster seat is better for her. The best way to pass the long weeks of waiting for your pup is to go shopping as often as possible, lol. Have fun getting prepared. My husband made fun of me as well.


----------

